#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Συνέδριο: 6ο Πανελλήνιο Συνέδριο Γεωτεχνικής και Γεωπεριβαλλοντικής Μηχανικής, Βόλος, 23.09~01.10.2010

## Xάρης

*Πότε :* 29.09.2010 - 01.10.2010
*Πού* : Βόλος, Συνεδριακό κέντρο «PALAIA- Πολυχώρος Τσαλαπάτα»
*Θέμα :* «6ο Πανελλήνιο Συνέδριο Γεωτεχνικής και Γεωπεριβαλλοντικής Μηχανικής»

Το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδας και η Ελληνική Επιστημονική Εταιρεία Εδαφομηχανικής και Γεωτεχνικής Μηχανικής οργανώνουν το 6ο Πανελλήνιο Συνέδριο Γεωτεχνικής και Γεωπεριβαλλοντικής Μηχανικής. 

Στόχος του Συνεδρίου είναι να καταγράψει τις προόδους της γεωτεχνικής και γεωπεριβαλλοντικής μηχανικής στην Ελλάδα του 21ου αιώνα κυρίως όπως αντικατοπτρίζονται στα σημαντικά γεωτεχνικά έργα που έχουν μελετηθεί και κατασκευαστεί ή κατασκευάζονται όπως επίσης και σε άλλα έργα (σιδηροδρομικά, οδικά, λιμενικά, υδραυλικά, κτιριακά, περιβαλλοντικά) με σημαντικό γεωτεχνικό αντικείμενο.

Επιδίωξη είναι οι εργασίες του Συνεδρίου να αναδείξουν πρωτότυπα στοιχεία συμβολής της γεωτεχνικής και γεωπεριβαλλοντικής μηχανικής αλλά και να προβάλουν θεωρητικές και πειραματικές έρευνες σε εδαφικά, βραχώδη και ημιβραχώδη υλικά που βρήκαν ή μπορούν να βρουν εφαρμογή στην πράξη. 

*Θέματα του Συνεδρίου*

Οι εργασίες του Συνεδρίου θα αρθρωθούν γύρω από τρεις βασικούς κύκλους θεμάτων. Ο ένας κύκλος θα περιλαμβάνει θέματα θεωρίας, έρευνας και πειράματος, ως προς τη συμπεριφορά των γεωϋλικών, εδαφικών, ημιβραχωδών και βραχωδών (συμπεριφορά γεωϋλικών, έρευνες υπαίθρου και εργαστηρίου, εδαφοδυναμική, γεωτεχνική σεισμική μηχανική, έδαφος και περιβάλλον). Ο δεύτερος κύκλος θα περιλαμβάνει θέματα που αφορούν θεωρητικά ή πρακτικά τα γεωτεχνικά έργα, δηλαδή έργα της αποκλειστικής ή κύριας αρμοδιότητας του γεωτεχνικού μηχανικού όπως πρανή, κατολισθήσεις, βελτιώσεις, ενισχύσεις, ειδικές γεωτεχνικές κατασκευές. Τέλος ο τρίτος κύκλος θα περιλαμβάνει γεωτεχνικά θέματα που αφορούν θεωρητικά ή πρακτικά σε έργα στα οποία συμβάλλουν περισσότερες ειδικότητες μηχανικών όπως θεμελιώσεις, βαθιές εκσκαφές και αντιστηρίξεις, σήραγγες και υπόγεια έργα, οδοστρώματα, επιχώματα, φράγματα, λιμνοδεξαμενές, περιβαλλοντικά έργα, μικροζωνικές. Επίσης θα εξεταστούν γεωτεχνικά προβλήματα της Μαγνησίας. 

*Πηγή :* ΤΕΕ

----------

